# EVH 5150 III (50 Watt) Cab Help



## xxCAGExx (Mar 14, 2015)

Hey guys, i just bought a evh 2x12 cab to go with my 50 watt head. I played a show with it last night and COULD NOT HEAR MYSELF AT ALL. I later realized that i didnt change the ohm rating on the head to 16, it was still at 4, could this be the reason i couldnt hear; because i screwed up the impedance? However,some friends were telling me thats just the problem with 2x12s in general though, the sound just blows right by your feet and they cant hold their own un-mic'ed. Im frustrated and dont know if this cab is going to work (i love the head). Im thinking about combining the 2x12 with this 4x12.







Will this 6x12 setup work? If So how should i configure it?

OR Should I just stick with the 2x12 and angel it up or sit it on top of something at shows?

Id really appreciate the help/advice if anybody has some, these are uncharted waters for me and i dont know what to do


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Mar 14, 2015)

xxCAGExx said:


> I later realized that i didnt change the ohm rating on the head to 16, it was still at 4, could this be the reason i couldnt hear; because i screwed up the impedance? However,some friends were telling me thats just the problem with 2x12s in general though, the sound just blows right by your feet and they cant hold their own un-mic'ed.



An impedance mismatch will change the feel and volume very slightly, and I doubt you hurt anything since the head was on a lower rating than the cab. Matching impedance between the head and cab is optimal, though. And your friends are right; a 2x12 is shorter than a 4x12 and directs the sound lower to the ground. Most of what you hear from a 4x12 is the two top speakers since the bottom two are lower to the ground, just like a 2x12

I've done plenty of practices with my 5153 mini going through a 2x12 and had no problems keeping up in volume. I always just put it on top of something or turned the cab on its side  that way it projected my sound at a height closer to my ears and closer to the height of my other guitarist's 4x12

EDIT: If you really wanted to use both cabs, you could as long as the impedance of the B-52 cab is 16ohms like the EVH. If they're both 16, you can run one speaker cable to each cab with the impedance on the head set to 8ohms. If the B-52 is only 8ohms, then you could use the 4ohm setting on the EVH for a safe mismatch, but it's not optimal. If the B-52 is only 4ohms then you can't run both cabs at the same time.


----------



## xxCAGExx (Mar 14, 2015)

Thank you so much War, you answered all of my questions in one post. Im going to try my 2x12 on its side and also both cabs (the other is 8ohms) and see which setup i like best. Youre awesome man!


----------

